# Growth Hormone



## Supra (May 28, 2014)

What are the good names too look out for these days and which ones are you guys staying away from?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2014)

I think everything out of China is fake right now. That's what I've been hearing.


----------



## SFGiants (May 28, 2014)

If it ain't pharm grade stay away.


----------



## JAXNY (May 28, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> If it ain't pharm grade stay away.



What's the hold up with the HGH lately. Anyone know?


----------



## SFGiants (May 28, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> What's the hold up with the HGH lately. Anyone know?



Shit went south, they can't come up with the active ingredient anymore and is why when they tried to start Hyge's up again it all tested bunk but of coarse the sold it then admitted it was garbage after being called on it.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 28, 2014)

Next most popular thread at UGB: "So you're coming off HGH...what you should know about super-rapid aging"


----------



## losieloos (May 28, 2014)

Eat a big mac I heard its loaded with all kinds of hormones.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2014)

tillertropin


----------



## Supra (May 28, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Next most popular thread at UGB: "So you're coming off HGH...what you should know about super-rapid aging"



You have no idea man, life is not the same without it...


----------



## Supra (May 28, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Shit went south, they can't come up with the active ingredient anymore and is why when they tried to start Hyge's up again it all tested bunk but of coarse the sold it then admitted it was garbage after being called on it.



Are Blue Top Rips shit now, man I remember a year ago when those were golden nuggets of joy.


----------



## DF (May 28, 2014)

I don't think you can get them.  Even if you can I would not.


----------



## Supra (May 29, 2014)

Haha I found some Humatrope from Lilly at the pharmacy Mexico. Gonna be picking that up here real soon.

Good ole mexico.


----------



## Joliver (May 29, 2014)

Supra said:


> Haha I found some Humatrope from Lilly at the pharmacy Mexico. Gonna be picking that up here real soon.
> 
> Good ole mexico.



I'd be careful with that one. Fake is fake...no matter the country of origin.


----------



## amore169 (May 29, 2014)

joliver said:


> I'd be careful with that one. Fake is fake...no matter the country of origin.



There's 2 types of Pharmacies in Mexico Similares which are where you buy "generic" medicine and the real Pharmacy which you buy real medicine. Myself I would never buy anything from the Similares cause you don't know what your getting. The real Humatrope is like $900 US for the 24 mg.


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 29, 2014)

There is lots of real hgh coming out of china. Although most if it is fake. I have used hgh from china that I know was in fact real. 

The real hygetropins so have hgh. Also I have used kigs and generics that were great.

Maybe not as good as pharma but I definitely noticed the effect.


----------



## Supra (May 29, 2014)

amore169 said:


> There's 2 types of Pharmacies in Mexico Similares which are where you buy "generic" medicine and the real Pharmacy which you buy real medicine. Myself I would never buy anything from the Similares cause you don't know what your getting. The real Humatrope is like $900 US for the 24 mg.



This is $150 for 5mg, so that price sounds about right. The humatrope is sealed and packaged from Lilly. The pharmacys down here are pretty legit. Everything is brand name, labeled, sealed, have the holograms and such.


----------



## SFGiants (May 29, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> There is lots of real hgh coming out of china. Although most if it is fake. I have used hgh from china that I know was in fact real.
> 
> The real hygetropins so have hgh. Also I have used kigs and generics that were great.
> 
> Maybe not as good as pharma but I definitely noticed the effect.



Kigs lol!

Some of us have inside knowledge of GH form China and know what we speak of.


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 29, 2014)

Yes every one says kigs are fake hgh and hgh from china is all fake.

I am speaking from experience. Yes most is bunk. But even some generic hgh from china is real.
Weather or not you believe me makes no difference to me. I have no intent other than to say that yes indeed there is real hgh coming out of china. There are Igf serum level tests all over forums. 

Take a quick search using google. 

Don't forget. There are a lot of knock off hgh I china of all the popular brands.

I am not an expert. But I definitely am not a stranger when it comes to experience with using Chinese hgh.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 29, 2014)

Humas seem like a good choice to me. Just blow the dust outta ur wallet and enjoy!
!SHRUGS!


----------



## SFGiants (May 29, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> Yes every one says kigs are fake hgh and hgh from china is all fake.
> 
> I am speaking from experience. Yes most is bunk. But even some generic hgh from china is real.
> Weather or not you believe me makes no difference to me. I have no intent other than to say that yes indeed there is real hgh coming out of china. There are Igf serum level tests all over forums.
> ...



Your experience is not letting you know that Riptropin, Hygetropin and Kefie Biotech all have been shut down for a few months and that Hygetropin made an ill attempt to comeback and failed just weeks ago admitting the gh was garbage after being called on it.

Your experience fails to tell you the fact that the manufactures of Hygetropin and Riptropin ran out can no longer reproduce the active ingredient.

What I'm saying is all over the net if you Google it what I am saying is word from those that have access to these manufacturers.

Chinese GH has been shut down for months now and there has not been real Kig's in at least 5 years.

I know people that know people bro I know what I'm saying I am connected with one of the distributors like many are.

What you are saying is true but has not been true for about 4 months now or more, shit went down and hard bro and Riptropin may never return and like I said Hygetropin just failed at a return just weeks ago.

Right now people are putting to test some blue and grey tops and until these are consistently proven to be good there is NO legit Chinese generics and by the way they are all generics including Hygetropin. Jintropin was the Chinese Pharma grade until shut down many years ago.


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 29, 2014)

They are all generic. Hygets are name brand generic.

Weather they are shut down or not. The website says it's a rumour.

Many Chinese suppliers still carry hygetropin.
Just because those labs you say were shut down does not mean that it is still not being produced.

There is still being hgh made in china. If you think that hgh production as stopped in china just because hygetropin lost the licensing to make.  It does not mean that other laboratories are not making hgh.

Many Chinese suppliers still carry the hygetropin

There will always be hgh coming from china.


----------



## SFGiants (May 29, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> They are all generic. Hygets are name brand generic.
> 
> Weather they are shut down or not. The website says it's a rumour.
> 
> ...



Your an easy target!

Guess what only 1 manufacture is licensed to produce Hygetropin which means the only real Hyge's.

You believe you had great results on Kigs that tells us all we need to know about listening to you about GH.


----------



## amore169 (May 29, 2014)

Canadian Muscle first of all welcome to UGBB but your references come from goggle where anybody can manipulate and say whatever they want, SF is trying to tell you the way it is right now in regards with HGH coming from China, and to be honest he's being very patient with you cause he told you a few times already that there's no real HGH from China, on this board we tell you the way it is, there's no agenda.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 29, 2014)

U can't go up against SFG concerning this shxt bro; if he told me Optimum nutritions protein powder was actually Nesquick ..I'd believe it lol


----------



## DF (May 29, 2014)

If I can't get Rips or afford Seros I'm not using Gh.


----------



## Luscious Lei (May 29, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Your experience is not letting you know that Riptropin, Hygetropin and Kefie Biotech all have been shut down for a few months and that Hygetropin made an ill attempt to comeback and failed just weeks ago admitting the gh was garbage after being called on it.
> 
> Your experience fails to tell you the fact that the manufactures of Hygetropin and Riptropin ran out can no longer reproduce the active ingredient.
> 
> ...



^^^ This is rigorously correct


----------



## Supra (May 29, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Humas seem like a good choice to me. Just blow the dust outta ur wallet and enjoy!
> !SHRUGS!



Ok so just buy these humas? I used to use sero and rips, but sadly all sources have dried up. I know these are more expensive but hey, life's a bitch.


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 30, 2014)

That's interesting however many Chinese suppliers are still carrying old stock of the hygetropin.

I haven't tried the new as of the past few months but if what you say is true I am going to be very sad.

I'm canada we don't have access to pharm grade hgh unless you have aids 
We don't have anti aging clinics and our customs is the toughest in the world.

I still am sure there is real hgh being made in china. It may not be hygetropin or Riptropin but there are so many Chinese peptide labs I am sure one of them has the technology.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 30, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> ^^^ This is rigorously correct



x2x...........


----------



## transcend2007 (May 30, 2014)

..man 6 months ago there were so many good options...and today not so much.....it goes to show you it never hurts to stock pile a little in the good times....


----------



## MoreCowbell (Jun 14, 2014)

amore169 said:


> Canadian Muscle first of all welcome to UGBB but your references come from goggle where anybody can manipulate and say whatever they want, SF is trying to tell you the way it is right now in regards with HGH coming from China, and to be honest he's being very patient with you cause he told you a few times already that there's no real HGH from China, on this board we tell you the way it is, there's no agenda.



Actually, there are 4 labs in China that have the needed equipment to make real GH. They are still there.

The difference, is that people like HK are no longer acting as a middleman. The GH he sourced was clean and potent.

While, yes, there are a lot of fakes, there is real GH coming from China.

The only way to be sure if it is legit is to run labs. Mass specs for purity, and blood serum and IGF-1 for potency.  

I would not touch anything unless it came with labs.


----------



## Kazmir (Jun 15, 2014)

If it aint coming from homer or TP I wouldn't trust it unless its backed with labs and you have access to do your own labs.  Been burnt many times on generics, but I agree there are some good ones around.  Some blues have been getting some decent labs lately.  If you have access to pharmgrade its the way to go right now..


----------



## graniteman (Jun 16, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> That's interesting however many Chinese suppliers are still carrying old stock of the hygetropin.
> 
> I haven't tried the new as of the past few months but if what you say is true I am going to be very sad.
> 
> ...



If you're in Canada you have waaay better access to HGH (legally) as well as aas than the States. Canadian Docs are allowed to prescribe HGH for off label reasons., another words for pretty much the uses we all want it for.  The USA is one of the only Countries that ONLY allow for aids use, child growth dev, and a very few limited conditions.  If I were in Canada I would be on the trail of gettin me some pharm hgh as well as aas


----------



## Kazmir (Jun 16, 2014)

Whats written in the books and what actually is when speaking of these things in Canada are two different things. Hell just getting the blood work we want is extremely difficult if not impossible, I use to have to drive to Maine just to get bloodwork done for test levels and E2 readings. And to find a doc that would actually prescribe HGH or AAS for the uses we want them for is about 1 in a million.  And I am sorry to report but in my experience with HRT/TRT the US is far more advanced in the area.  

We do have access to pharm HGH through sources but prices are completely insane.  Its just a hell of alot easier and cheaper to bring it in from overseas..


----------

